# Just restored my computer to factory settings and now I cant connect to the internet.



## dawn123 (Sep 26, 2010)

I recently got a virus (or quite a few) and so I restored the computer (Windows XP) to factory settings. Now the computer doesn't recognise my Motorola Surfboard and trys to install it but can't. I can't remember whether or not it came with an installation disk and if it did is there anyway I can get online without it (I cannot connect to the internet at all on my main computer)? As far as I know the internet (Virgin Media Broadband) is working perfectly - all the lights are fine.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you connected directly to the modem by USB? If so then you will need to install the driver.

Check in Device Manager to see if all other drivers are installed without problems.

Try connecting the modem with the ethernet port.


----------



## dawn123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, connected using a USB. I'm trying that now, bit of a novice at techy stuff so I'll see how it goes.

Can I pick up a ethernet cable pretty cheap from a computing shop?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah they are fairly cheap.


----------



## dawn123 (Sep 26, 2010)

I've now got the SurfBoard working on my laptop and did exactly the same on the main computer which I restored (transferring the drivers on a usb memory stick) but it's not working..any tips?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You do realize that you MUST power cycle the modem if you change the attached device, right?


----------



## dawn123 (Sep 26, 2010)

johnwill said:


> You do realize that you MUST power cycle the modem if you change the attached device, right?


no...what's this?


----------



## dawn123 (Sep 26, 2010)

okay, just tried a power cycle and it's still not working

if this is a power cycle that is:
Unplug the cable modem from the power source.
Leave the modem unplugged for a minute.
Plug the AC adapter back into the wall or modem.
Wait up to approximately five minutes for the modem power cycle – it usually only takes a minute or so.
Check to see that all of the lights on your cable modem are on (power, receive, send, online, pc activity.)


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

How are you connecting to the PC? (USB or ethernet)

Have you checked the drivers in Device Manager yet?

What model is the Surfboard?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



I'd like to see this with the XP machine connected with a wired (Ethernet) connection to the router.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## dawn123 (Sep 26, 2010)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dawn>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DFGSGN1J
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-20-3E-D4-BC

C:\Documents and Settings\Dawn>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the fact that is says Media Disconnected indicates you either have a cable or port problem on one or the other end of the cable. It could also mean you have incorrect drivers for the NIC and it's not actually recognizing the connection.


----------

